# CK3510SE width dimensions with R4 tires?



## Shane23ss (May 13, 2021)

Anyone know the overall width dimensions of a CK3510SE with the R4 tires? Kioti website has the width listed as 54.5 inches with Ag tires, no dimensions listed for industrial or turf tire, but just by eyeballing it, the R4 looks to me to have a wider track than the Ag tires.

Thanks for the help


----------



## Tumblindown (May 22, 2021)

Well, according to my research, the R4 is right at 16" wide and the R1 is right at 11"

Center it, split it, multiply times 2 and I think you're at about 5" wider.

Or not.


----------



## Shane23ss (May 13, 2021)

Tumblindown said:


> Well, according to my research, the R4 is right at 16" wide and the R1 is right at 11"
> 
> Center it, split it, multiply times 2 and I think you're at about 5" wider.
> 
> Or not.


Thanks for the info


----------



## Tumblindown (May 22, 2021)

Shane23ss said:


> Thanks for the info


Have you looked into the R14??


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

If you need an exact measurement, I have a CK3510 with the R4 tires on it.....I can measure it.....


----------

